# mouthbrooders ?



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Anybody here keeping mouthbrooding bettas ?

I know somebody who breeds _Betta channoides_, and after watching a cool presentation on various bettas and gouramis at my club meeting last month, I think I want to give them a shot.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

what is a mouthbrooder?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouthbrooder Some bettas are some aren't


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

ikermalli said:


> what is a mouthbrooder?


 A mouthbrooder is a fish that hatches its fry in its mouth.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I ended up with 5 of these little gems - long story short, one of my "regular" customers got some from the breeder I know, but after about 6 months he decided he needs to cut down on how many tanks he has - so he gave them to me !
I've got one male and four females. Right now they are together in a long 10g tank (24" long - odd size) loaded with java moss, some anubias, and one big cave.
They are gredily slurping down live daphnia, blackworms, and whiteworms.
Once they are settled in I'm going to see how they do with frozen foods.
I'm also probably going to remove the male to fatten him up - since he does the mouthbrooding (and doesn't eat while he's holding eggs or fry), and he has 5 females, he's looking a little thin.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Very cool some day I would like to give them a try.


----------

